# Daily Diego!



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

I post so many pictures of my pup, thought I'd start a thread and keep it all in one place up:

9/14/13

Bought him a new jolly ball 













































































































Visited with his favorite girl for a little while.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Diego looks to be in great shape and he sure is lovin' the hell out of that jolly ball. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is such a cute boy! I love dogs with eyeline


----------



## Smokey3 (Dec 25, 2012)

What a cutie! I love his eyes!


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you all 

Here's some from a few days ago. Unfortunately it's looking like that was one of our last warm days for the year. Poor Diego is going to be heartbroken that he can't swim anymore.

9/11/13
































































Bike ride home. 

And just two from today...
9/16/13









Obedience class.









Trying out a new food toy (Well, new to him. Was my Border Collie mix's.) ... He seemed to enjoy it. up:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love seeing pics of this guy. He's wicked handsome, and I love his face.


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

9/17/13


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

9/29/13


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

10-05-13


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Awsome dog !!!


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Awsome dog !!!


Thank you


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Someone was having some fun in the mud! He looks like he loved it too. So cute.*


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

He has just the COOLEST, most unique face! I love him!


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> *Someone was having some fun in the mud! He looks like he loved it too. So cute.*


Oh yes, he had a blast! 
He seemed kinda bummed out when I put him in the tub and rinsed all that mud off haha.



Beret said:


> He has just the COOLEST, most unique face! I love him!


lol it's unique alright! His face is crooked & he has an underbite ... He's a cutie anyway. 









(Old picture, but it shows what I'm talking about.)


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

10-12-13


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

10-20-13


----------

